# Glass VS Plastic Carboys



## wineomaker (Nov 12, 2010)

I did a search and cant seem to find a preference in carboys, I am into my second batch of wine and I was curious what everyone's opinion is in using glass or plastic carboys, i swear i can smell and taste plastic in my wine from using a plastic carboy, is this possible,


----------



## St Allie (Nov 12, 2010)

hiya..

this topic has come up a few times.. the thread below may prove useful to you..

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7397&highlight=glass+versus+plastic

Allie


----------



## cpfan (Nov 12, 2010)

wineomaker said:


> I did a search and cant seem to find a preference in carboys, I am into my second batch of wine and I was curious what everyone's opinion is in using glass or plastic carboys, i swear i can smell and taste plastic in my wine from using a plastic carboy, is this possible,


Which brand of plastic carboy do you have? Better Bottle, or something else?

One issue with glass carboys is that the Mexican ones are no longer available, and the Italian ones are larger than 23 litres (or 6 US gallons). There is also a new breed that I have not met yet. Made in China, but in an Italian box? [BTW, would love to see pictures of the box and carboy, if anyone has them.]

Steve


----------



## BobF (Nov 13, 2010)

My $.02USD:

There are always questions about plastic. Even Better Bottles are questionable when using vacuum for racking/degassing.

The appeal of plastic seems to be price. If you consider the price of the carboy to be a one time cost, then over time the difference diminishes. With glass you don't have to wonder if you'll taste plastic. You don't have to wonder if it will stain or whether or not you can use a carboy brush on it.

IMO, the difference in price isn't worth it. I only use glass carboys.

I rack and degas with vacuum and don't worry about it. If I have to pick one up, I don't worry that it will bend or cave or that airlock liquid will get sucked in.

BTW, I prefer glass


----------



## Sirs (Nov 13, 2010)

I agree whole heartedly



BobF said:


> My $.02USD:
> 
> There are always questions about plastic. Even Better Bottles are questionable when using vacuum for racking/degassing.
> 
> ...


----------



## deboard (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't think the only appeal of plastic is price. I mean, a 3 gallon better bottle is $20 at my local store, and a glass is around $24-$25. Not a huge difference given I only have a few of them. 

I don't have a dedicated winemaking area, and where I keep my full carboys is carpeted. In a previous thread I talked about how I found micro-cracks in most of my glass carboys, and I am actually very careful with mine when moving them and I do not set them down hard on a hard surface. I actually believe these cracks are either manufacturing defects or happen when being shipped from Italy. 

I know these cracks will probably never amount to anything, but if one of my carboys let go and 3 gallons of wine went everywhere, I don't think I'd be allowed to continue making it where I currently do. (My wife might actually kill me, so this is a self preservation thing!) 

Beyond that I have heard several horror stories on here of picking up a glass carboy and the bottom falling out. 

So that's why I have recently switched to Better Bottles, not for the price. They have their own set of problems, but I don't worry as much about them breaking. 

Now if I had a nice dedicated area like many do on here, I probably wouldn't worry as much. I do worry about plastic taste, but so far I've had none. I do stick to the Better Bottles which are made for winemaking.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 13, 2010)

I also use to agree. For me Better Bottles do have their place. I only pay $15.00 for them so they are cheap, non breakable, and easy to handle if you use the neck and bottom. 
For me I use them for cold stabilizing and for racking to one carboy and then back to the original. Also great for emergency's or secondary fermentations. I do not use them for storing/aging after the secondary though. For my use I sure wish I could find a 7 gallon one instead of using the primary bucket for stabilizing (adding chemicals and stir mix).


----------



## Brian (Nov 13, 2010)

I agree with Runningwolf and the others.. haha I have 7 carboys 4 glass 6 gal 1 6 gal better bottle 1 5 gal glass and 1 3gal glass. I use the better bottle for holding the wine that I have just racked for bottling. That is the only thing I use it for because of the ease of moving it. I use glass for all the other steps. Just my opinion!


----------



## Catfish (Nov 13, 2010)

I have 2 carboys full of the exact same recipe. One is glass and one is plastic. I will see if I can taste a difference when it is done.


----------



## Luc (Nov 14, 2010)

BobF said:


> My $.02USD:
> 
> There are always questions about plastic. Even Better Bottles are questionable when using vacuum for racking/degassing.
> 
> ...



I use both glass and plastic. I even use plastic water bottles for fermenting.

Bob is right on all accounts. However plastic also has advantages:

- It does not break easily
- When you do get it to break it is not as dangerous as glass
- it is much less heavy

All my large carboys are glass. Part of my 5 liter ones are glass, part are plastic.

I buy plastic 5 liter water bottles in France each year for 80 cents a piece. Each year I throw the old ones away and buy new ones.

Until now I never had problems with them.

Luc


----------



## Wade E (Nov 14, 2010)

I must say that if I didnt vacuum rack and degas I would probably have all "Better Bottles". I dont think the water bottles are the same quality at all but would ferment in them, just nothing long term but I also have no exact science for or against them and this has been a concern over many years and a subject that comes up at least 100 times a year on all the forums.


----------



## BobF (Nov 14, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I must say that if I didnt vacuum rack and degas I would probably have all "Better Bottles". I dont think the water bottles are the same quality at all but would ferment in them, just nothing long term but I also have no exact science for or against them and this has been a concern over many years and a subject that comes up at least 100 times a year on all the forums.


 
Yeah, I don't want to be a glass snob, but it's the lack of solid science that leaves me thinking it's not worth the doubt - for me.

Better Bottles do have scientific claims from the mfr, with nothing I've found to dispute their claims. If I wasn't using vacuum I might use them - except w/o vacuum I'd be having to heft them around. Then the flexing would bother me 

OTOH, the Better Bottles with the swiveling racking spigot look kool.

Anybody ever use those? How cool are they in practice? Would a BB be able to handle low vacuums to slowly rack from one of these ports?


----------



## Wade E (Nov 14, 2010)

I heard of on person who was hiding (ageing) a Better Bottle with spigot behind their couch and when they went to retrieve it to rack it they accidentally caught the spigot under their couch and it ripped right off spilling 6 gallon of red wine right onto their newer rug in their living room and then it proceeded to drip through their floor ruining the ceiling in their finished basement! Id hate to be that person!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BobF (Nov 14, 2010)

Glass it is then!!


----------



## deboard (Nov 14, 2010)

I avoid the spigot'd carboys, that's the first thing I thought when I saw one - "I would knock that off eventually"


----------



## cpfan (Nov 14, 2010)

deboard said:


> I avoid the spigot'd carboys, that's the first thing I thought when I saw one - "I would knock that off eventually"


I agree wholeheartedly. If I was lucky I'd knock it in storage, rather than when full.

I have also heard of somebody having problems with leaking around the spigot seal.

Steve


----------



## JohnT (Nov 15, 2010)

OK, 

Now for my $.02. 

In summing above, The benefit of plastic is that they are unbreakable. That it is not just the money... 

How about using Stainless steel Corney kegs. My pal knows of a site where you can get them for about $30.00 (free shipping). This will eliminate the "breakable" issue, while also eliminating any issues you may have with plastics. 


(Just thought I put that out there).


----------



## BobF (Nov 15, 2010)

JohnT said:


> OK,
> 
> Now for my $.02.
> 
> ...


 
How much for the clear ones?


----------



## JohnT (Nov 15, 2010)

BobF said:


> How much for the clear ones?



Good point. You can't see through them, but you could always use a theif to draw off a sample to check of clarity (much like the professional wineries). 


BTW, Actually being able to see the wine as it ages is not that important to me sice I age two year an do at least 1 or 2 filtrations. I do make a point to check each batch periodically.


----------



## BobF (Nov 15, 2010)

JohnT said:


> Good point. You can't see through them, but you could always use a theif to draw off a sample to check of clarity (much like the professional wineries).
> 
> 
> BTW, Actually being able to see the wine as it ages is not that important to me sice I age two year an do at least 1 or 2 filtrations. I do make a point to check each batch periodically.


 
Yeah, I don't care about seeing as much after the first couple of rackings either. But I do like to see those first couple of deposits.


----------



## stdkls28 (Nov 15, 2010)

JohnT said:


> OK,
> 
> Now for my $.02.
> 
> ...



I'm interested in checking this out; could you help us out with a link to this site please sir?


----------



## DavidB (Nov 15, 2010)

I've got both, glass and plastic. Have to say, the BB plastic are much easier to work with but they do have limitations like degassing techniques. 

The plastic 4 gallon bottles at Sams Club are made out of the exact same plastic as the BB, for a fraction of the cost. I really wish I had looked at these closer before I invested in 5 of the 6 gallon BB's. I would have save a bunch because I would have bought only the water bottles.

I think for every person you ask, your going to get a different thought about what is right and what is wrong to use. Here's my two cents. Try them both, pick out what you like and use it. Neither is right and neither is wrong. They both work fine.


----------



## closetwine (Nov 15, 2010)

DavidB said:


> The plastic 4 gallon bottles at Sams Club are made out of the exact same plastic as the BB, for a fraction of the cost. I really wish I had looked at these closer before I invested in 5 of the 6 gallon BB's. I would have save a bunch because I would have bought only the water bottles.



Water bottles? Gotta check that out!


----------



## cpfan (Nov 15, 2010)

DavidB said:


> The plastic 4 gallon bottles at Sams Club are made out of the exact same plastic as the BB, for a fraction of the cost.


*NOT* the *EXACT* same plastic. Yes, they are both PET plastic, but better bottles are a very specific type of PET that is designed for wine making. The water bottles are not. Just feel the two bottles, much different.

There are thousands (if not millions) of formulations of PET plastic.

Steve


----------



## DavidB (Nov 16, 2010)

cpfan said:


> *NOT* the *EXACT* same plastic. Yes, they are both PET plastic, but better bottles are a very specific type of PET that is designed for wine making. The water bottles are not. Just feel the two bottles, much different.
> 
> There are thousands (if not millions) of formulations of PET plastic.
> 
> Steve



Both are PET 1 bottles and they don't feel any different when comparing the two to me. The only difference I can see is one is clear (BB) and the other is blue tinted. I looked again to be sure. The both have the same information on the bottle. If there is a difference, aren't they required to post it on the bottle?


----------

